# Datastream aus verschiedenen Werten



## moini77 (23. Apr 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin noch ein bisschen unerfahren und habe deshalb eine Frage zu C++;

Also was habe ich schon bereits:
Ich habe einen Buffer mit verschiedenen Werten.

```
z.B. Buffer[] = |11|22|33|44|...|
```
Soweit so gut.
Ich habe nun die Aufgabe die Werte die da drin stehen zu verarbeiten. Die Werte müssen zuerst mit modulo /11 gerechnet werden, damit ich die Fehlerhaften Werte filtern kann.
z.B.


```
Buf_bits=  Buffer[pointer];
Modulo_bits = Buf_bits%11;
Buf_bits = buf_bits - Modulo_bits;
//Oder einfacher:
Buf_bits= Buf_bits - (Buf_bits%11);
```

Nachdem ich die Fehlerhaften Werte gefiltert habe muss ich sie durch 11 teilen:


```
Buf_bits = Buf_bits/11; // Resultat = eine ganze Zahl bsp. 1,2,3,4..
```

Bis hierhin alles in Ordnung. Hoffe ich.
Jetzt will ich diese Werte in einen Datenstrom umwandeln. Also das ganze kommt in einen anderen Buffer und würde dann so aussehen:


```
TX_Buf[] =
|1001 1100| // Wie oben beschrieben |11|22|33|44| sagen wir jetzt die 11 = 1 und die 22 = 0..
|00xx xxxx| //33 = 1, 44 = 0... = 1*"1", 2*"0", 3*"1" und 4*"0"
```

Ich weiss nicht wie ich diesen Schritt realisieren soll. Ich hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem und ich bin für jede Anregung dankbar. Wie gesagt bin ich noch ein bisschen unerfahren also bitte ein bisschen Nachsicht  

Falls etwas unklar ist bitte nachfragen 
Danke.


----------

